# NEW AMP DAY (Peters pt2!)



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm now rockin' with a Peters Chimera! This beast is utterly awesome! Very tight and articulate and with 6550 tubes (first time trying them out) has a wicked growl. 










Adding the Chimera to my current Hydra is something I could only imagine doing now it's done and I'm lovin' it! 

Not too sure I'm completely sold on the 6550s as I love the KT88s in the Hydra currently, I may just have to try some in the Chimera later on.










:rockon2:Gotta Love these amps!!!:rockon2:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it wrong to hate someone you don't even know. :sport-smiley-002:

Kidding of course. Nice pair. Are you running them with some kind of stereo setup or an amp switcher between them?


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Is it wrong to hate someone you don't even know. :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> Kidding of course. Nice pair. Are you running them with some kind of stereo setup or an amp switcher between them?


I'm running a startouch AB/Y into the front of the amps and a Custom BYOC stereo chorus (stereo ins and outs required to use two circuit boards) and Boss DD-20 (stereo ins and outs again) into the effects loop of both amps. Works great for my application.

Now to find a WH1 Whammy to complete me rig.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My "i want that rig!" radar is going insane.

Aren't the KT88 and 6550 tubes pretty much the same thing...?

One day I'll have my own Hydra. One day.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Budda said:


> My "i want that rig!" radar is going insane.
> 
> Aren't the KT88 and 6550 tubes pretty much the same thing...?
> 
> One day I'll have my own Hydra. One day.


The KT88s gives off more of a hifi feel and a little more punch and a little smoother while keeping an aggressive sound (of course I'm just basing this off of my opinions), while the 6550s seem to be offer more of a crunch and growl kind of sound while sounding pissed off.

Basically put I like KT88s in for leads and so far 6550s for rhythms, both at the same time is almost pleasure overload!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good to know. I think I am going to try KT88's in mine, having had KT77's, EL34's and 6L6's in other amps.

But they're a damn expensive tube, so I may just go EL34 lol


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool, I wouldn't mind getting a Hydra to compliment my Polaris sometime in the future.


----------

